# Nail and Beak Trimming - HELP



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

I think my bird's nails might be starting to get a little too long because when she walks up my arm or stands on me, it leaves whelps and small cuts/scratches.

I also wonder if her beak is getting too long....how can I tell?

I have never trimmed a bird's nails or beak and do not know how to do it.
I obviously do not want to hurt her at all and I don't want to scare her and make her lose trust in me.

Is it hard to do? What are some problems that can happen?

I have a pedi-perch in her cage but she hardly seems to get on it, but I think it is too short in length to allow her to really walk back and forth on it....I guess I need a longer one...

So how can I trim her nails and beak? It would be even better if there was some way to do it without me physically having to do it but she could do it on her own....?  I don't know. Please help.


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

with the pedi-perch thing... you could try moving it to where ever her favorite perch is... like switching them places. I don't know if it would help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

There should *never* be a need to trim a birds beak. The act of eating should keep it in shape. If the beak is overgrown it is a sign of a health problem, and should be seen by a vet.

Pedi-perches, sandpaper perches, cement perches are not good to use as perches. Over time they can be abrasive to the foot pads and cause some health issues such as abcesses, etc.

As to the nails you can have someone help hold the bird, and use a nailclippers to just clip of *just the sharp tips *of the nails.


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

srtiels said:


> There should *never* be a need to trim a birds beak. The act of eating should keep it in shape. If the beak is overgrown it is a sign of a health problem, and should be seen by a vet.
> 
> Pedi-perches, sandpaper perches, cement perches are not good to use as perches. Over time they can be abrasive to the foot pads and cause some health issues such as abcesses, etc.
> 
> As to the nails you can have someone help hold the bird, and use a nailclippers to just clip of *just the sharp tips *of the nails.



Thank you so much for your help on this.
Will the bird bleed at all?

Will she fight me and ultimately lose trust in me? I heard birds have a good memory with this kind of stuff.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you cut too much she may bleed but you can stop it easily with some flour or cornstarch. She may be mad at you for a couple days, I know when my mom clipped her boy's wings he wouldn't let her touch him for three days. But with a lot of millet and coaxing she'll forgive you.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally flies away when she sees the nail clippers... so be warned. they dont like it too much either


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I'm with Susanne on the perch thingy and only taking the very tips. If you do this there should not be any blood. It is only when you are trying to cut back to much that you will make the quick bleed.
It is better to get your vet to show you how to do this, then you will be able to do it whenever you want to.
Wrap your Tiel up in a towel and get someone to hold her. No she will not hold it against you. Just be calm and she will pick up on that.
I prefer the Pet Nail Clippers, over the human type, as I feel cut with less pressure on the nail.
I think Susanne has some very good pics on her site, re nail clipping.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

No reason to trim their beak that I've ever seen.

The nails just clip off the very tip and keep some floor on hand in case they do start to bleed.


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

I never trim Shelby's beak (he does that himself with pellets and cuttlebone)

I'm also a bit of a spaz when it comes to trimming bird nails, so I usually just have the vet do it. Sure it costs 55 dollars for a well visit...but I'd rather Shelby hate her rather than me! Haha!


----------

